# Sargent Plane Information



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

After acquiring a few Sargent Block planes I've grown a fondness for the little guys. I noticed it was hard to find information on some Sargent planes. There doesn't seem to be a spot with #'s and pictures together so I started to build one.

If you have pictures of Sargent planes (especially ones I haven't found pictures for yet) I'd appreciate any help you can provide.

send pictures to timetestedtools at hotmail dot com.

If you like a statement like "courtesy of Joe's woodworking" and a link to your site, send that information as well.

Sargent Planes by the number-with pictures.

Thanks
dw


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wondering if Sargent ever produced spoke-shaves, draw knives, or other non-plane tools? What should also we be on the lookout for?
And.. would it be cheating if we found pics of planes on eBay or other sources? And pointed you in that direction? Your site is incredible, looks quite comprehensive!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Does the number correspond to the length of the plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sometime if you know how and when. Like a 422 is 22" bit a 5206 doesn't seem to mean anything


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I think this is a great idea… I just sent you a couple pics.. I will send a couple more later of some Sargent trans planes I have…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fulton, appears to be a 14" Jack plane. lever cap has both the 709, and the 714 cast into it..









Dunlap for sears, by Sargent. A #220 sized low angle block plane. Has a "BL" stamped on the right side of the base.









A Sargent 107 style block plane, with a cambered iron.









Sears Craftsman #3 sized smooth plane, made by Sargent.

Don't have any with the "Sargent" name on them, but I seem to find a bunch MADE by sargent, for others. Like Fulton, Dunlap, Craftsman….


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

How about the all aluminum, 4 sided cutter Sargent 600? I saw one of these the other day and dang near bought it just for laughs:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got a wood bodied Sargent plane 16" long marked Sargent & Co 613 on the toe. Iron marked Sargent & CO (in a half moon) Warrented Cast Steel. Letter "H" stamped on both sides.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Don, I just looked at your page again and realized you had pics of the ones I sent you all ready. I think my #2204 pic would be better if used though


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thanks Dan, I've added them. They were both good pictures.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Jason, I've added the 600 as well.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Perhaps I should add that I stole that picture off the internet…

If I get back to the store that had a 600 for sale I'll take my own pics…maybe buy it for scrap aluminum!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Chris, how about some pictures of the 613?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to your Sargent link , I have finally identified my little beater plane as a 306-307. 
Thank you , Don : )


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been using my little 306 block plane.









Seems to do alright


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi bandit , mine doesn't have the black paint on it…seems to be "chromed" instead.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the chromed part was part of the Craftsman "thing". I even had a funny green coloured one. I think I'll keep this latest one.









Before a clean up. Ugly green and rust. About $2 @ Garage sale.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that C'man info : )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

In case its not clear, the 306 is 6" and the 307 is 7" long.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine is just shy of 6.5"....I'm so confused : (


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is a website where one person has gathered quite a bit of information on Sargent tools:

http://www.sargent-planes.com/115/sargent-planes-by-number/

Doc


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mine is just shy of 6.5"…. hmmm I think I remember something about the craftsman being longer or shorter. Could it be a Sargent made craftsman?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry that i never posted the requested pics Don. Making amends:

Sargent 613 wood bodied jointer plane.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Don, I had almost forgotten about this project of yours. I looked at the photo listing and noticed you didn't have one of a 418. Feel free to use mine (if you don't find a better one), and if you need more/better photos, just ask.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thanks Guys, blog has been updated.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Don, Under the right lighting , I can make out the word Craftsman on the blade and I believe these are the numbers.
619 370…..Also ,stamped into the top of the sole , beneath the blade is …306-16 . It has an adjustable mouth.
This was obviously someones "go to" plane for everything except fine work : ) 
It appears to have been hand sharpened on a rock , or possibly a cement sidewalk. 
It still is functional and I've continued to use it as I believe the former owner had. LOL


----------



## Tim21BO3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Don, I have an earlier 306 block plane, believe it to be a type 2. I'll send a few pics your way later today as I do no not have them on photobucket. It lacks the dished cutouts on the side and the cap has a wheel to set the tension instead of a cam lever.


----------

